

Proof School - j2kun
http://proofschool.org/

======
tokenadult
I have met and corresponded with one of the Proof School founders, Paul Zeitz,
and I am very encouraged by this effort to build a school in the United States
with a deep mathematics curriculum. (There are already schools with deep
mathematical curricula in China and in Russia.) Zeitz is very thoughtful about
mathematics education, and one of his stories has become an inspiration to my
local students.[1]

[1]
[http://www.epsiloncamp.org/CourageandStupidity.php](http://www.epsiloncamp.org/CourageandStupidity.php)

~~~
j2kun
Trying to find courage in the face of stupidity sounds like the story of my
life :)

